# Rabbit-cat interactions!



## sianny78 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,

I'm posting here as it's about rabbits, but my bun certainly doesn't fit into the 'small animals' category - he's a 6kg French Lop (giant breed)! Max is a house rabbit who we've had for just over a year. He has a large dog cage in the dining room with his food, water & litter tray but is given free roam of downstairs whilst we're at home.

We got a kitten last week (I'm the rabbit fan, my husband a cat fan) & after a week of keeping them separated with the occasional supervised meetings, they're now both free roaming in the same (fairly large) space - again, only whilst one of us is here to supervise. I wouldn't say they are yet 'friends' but they seem happy enough to be out together, mostly sticking to their own space, but when they do meet they have a bit of a nose before one or both of them then backs off.

Max had a few stamps early on but has been fine since then, generally being back to his chilled out self. Mylo (the kitten) seems quite keen to investigate Max's cage a lot (I'm trying to train him to know this isn't his space but it's early days...) & sometimes even ventures in there when Max is in there. Surprisingly (to me) Max doesn't really do anything about it. I expected him to shove at him, grunt at him or stamp.... SOME kind of reaction! But no, nothing. He just sits there.

Whenever I notice Mylo in there I go & take him out immediately & give him a sharp "NO" to try & tell him off but to little effect so far. I just wonder why Max isn't sticking up for himself more though? I thought rabbits were meant to be territorial animals? He certainly asserts his 'dominance' with us at times - nudging at our legs if he wants to get past, tugging on our trousers if he wants feeding, grunting at times if he thinks we're going to take his food away (usually I'm just giving him more or stroking him!) He's never aggressive but certainly not shy at being pushy when he wants to. I'm curious as to why he's not doing this with Mylo when he's so much bigger than him!?

I've not done a rabbit-cat introduction before but I've heard that they can become friends. I would assume this works though because the rabbit asserts it's dominance from the start whereas the cat isn't too bothered about social order but learns that the rabbit isn't going to take any messing from it. I worry that Mylo will try & push things if Max doesn't stand his ground - I can't be his 'bodyguard' forever!

Does anyone else have any experience of introducing rabbits and cats? Would be great to hear from you!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I once had a cat and a rabbit who were very happy to lay under the fushia bush in the same place. I wouldn't worry about it, it sounds as if all is fine. The ktiten isn't going to damage such a large rabbit and will be quick enough to get out of the rabbit's reach if he needs to.

Liz


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Giant yellow continental called dolly....and 3 dogs and a cat...I really wouldn't worry they'l find their own ground...Dolly gets on with the others but the cat pees her off at times trying to sit on her back...note the word try...it doesn't happen dolly just boots him out the way...they either get on or they tolerate each other, but dolly will happily play with the dogs


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## sianny78 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for your quick replies! And I'm glad to hear I'm being overly worried (as usual)  I had figured that Max would do something if he was really that bothered but wanted to check as he's completely over-reacted before when someone has come in with just a bit of cat/dog hair on them so was expecting more from him.

I do hope that they'll actually get along & provide some company for each other whilst we're not about, though being 'tolerant' of each other is good enough if it comes down to that.

So, all that being said, do you think I should still continue to (try and) keep Mylo out of Max's cage??

PS- That's a lovely Conti you've got there, Clare! Maybe Dolly & the cat get on OK as they're the same colour


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a cat here and I have buns from 3.6kg down to just over 1kg and tbh I worry more for the cat than I do for the rabbits :lol:

Just please be very vigilant with a kitten as the smallest scratch from a playful bat can cause serious problems for the rabbit, I have know one rabbit to die from the tiniest cat scratch


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Just thought I'd add have you thought about getting max neutered and then finding him a spayed friend?
Rabbits are very social animals and seeing rabbits interact with each other and snuggle is a fantastic sight :thumbup:


----------



## sianny78 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks B3rnie. That's exactly why I'd like Max to stand up for himself, so that Mylo has a healthy respect for him & hopefully then discourage him from 'swiping' at him. Although yes, I do indeed try & keep a very close eye on them both when they get close.

We're planning on trying to trim Mylo's claws soon (that'll be a fun experience!) as we're not enjoying being clawed ourselves (he enjoys climbing our trousers legs & wants to play with our hands despite us always withdrawing them when he does). Is this behaviour (swiping at things) likely to decrease once he grows up a bit? Or will we always have to keep a close eye on the pair of them whenever they're together?


----------



## sianny78 (Oct 31, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Just thought I'd add have you thought about getting max neutered and then finding him a spayed friend?
> Rabbits are very social animals and seeing rabbits interact with each other and snuggle is a fantastic sight :thumbup:


Max is already neutered - got him done quite some time ago when he started peeing outside of his cage. We are aware that rabbits work well in pairs for the company but we don't really have the space to have 2 giant bunnies in the house! We make sure we give him plenty of attention in an attempt to make up for it (though I know it's not the same)....


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

sianny78 said:


> Thanks B3rnie. That's exactly why I'd like Max to stand up for himself, so that Mylo has a healthy respect for him & hopefully then discourage him from 'swiping' at him. Although yes, I do indeed try & keep a very close eye on them both when they get close.
> 
> We're planning on trying to trim Mylo's claws soon (that'll be a fun experience!) as we're not enjoying being clawed ourselves (he enjoys climbing our trousers legs & wants to play with our hands despite us always withdrawing them when he does). Is this behaviour (swiping at things) likely to decrease once he grows up a bit? Or will we always have to keep a close eye on the pair of them whenever they're together?


The swiping will reduce with time, but it isn't something that stops so will be something you will need to keep an eye on.



sianny78 said:


> Max is already neutered - got him done quite some time ago when he started peeing outside of his cage. We are aware that rabbits work well in pairs for the company but we don't really have the space to have 2 giant bunnies in the house! We make sure we give him plenty of attention in an attempt to make up for it (though I know it's not the same)....


You could always get a smaller doe for him  Lil Miss on here has a conti bonded in with mini lops, nethies and other breeds, size really doesn't matter with bonded rabbits you just need to match the personalities which you have to do anyway


----------



## sianny78 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, OK. Well, it's something we'll consider then (i.e. see if I can convince my husband ). Though I think for now we'll deal with introducing the kitten!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

sianny78 said:


> Oh, OK. Well, it's something we'll consider then (i.e. see if I can convince my husband ). Though I think for now we'll deal with introducing the kitten!


Surely the husband won't notice a tiny lil nethie turn up :aureola:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

sianny78 said:


> Thanks for your quick replies! And I'm glad to hear I'm being overly worried (as usual)  I had figured that Max would do something if he was really that bothered but wanted to check as he's completely over-reacted before when someone has come in with just a bit of cat/dog hair on them so was expecting more from him.
> 
> I do hope that they'll actually get along & provide some company for each other whilst we're not about, though being 'tolerant' of each other is good enough if it comes down to that.
> 
> ...


hehe probably so....i wouldn't worry bout the cage thing either to be honest...he's probably going it because he isn't allowed he'll get bord of it..ether that or max will kick him out


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Argh wrote a long reply then my post disappeared!

Anyway, here's one of my cats with one of my rabbits:










As you can see the cat isn't bothered about the rabbit at all, if anything the rabbit is more interested in investigating the cat! However, one of our other cats is very stimulated by the buns and I know she can't be trusted to socialise with them. Also, I would never trust a cat and a rabbit together unsupervised, regardless of how close they were.


----------



## sianny78 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cuuute! 

I guess time will tell how these 2 get on then (or don't!)

We always used to shut Max away whilst we went out but of late had been leaving him out as he was more trustworthy (or else we'd done a better job of bunny-proofing!) but since getting Mylo we obviously haven't done this. Considering he spends most of the day snoozing & grooming anyway, rather than running around, I don't feel too bad shutting him away during the day when we're out. So will just keep doing that.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> The swiping will reduce with time, but it isn't something that stops so will be something you will need to keep an eye on.
> 
> You could always get a smaller doe for him  Lil Miss on here has a conti bonded in with mini lops, nethies and other breeds, size really doesn't matter with bonded rabbits you just need to match the personalities which you have to do anyway


True...Dolly likes nothing better than running about the house and garden with the others...They have loads of space though I wouldn't dare let them sleep together if the housing wasn't so big I be too scared Dolly was going to step on them with those huge paws of hers...she was only a few months old on this pici her paws are huge now.
If you struggle to clip the cats caws filing them round might be easier for you.
As for beng more worried abot the cts than the rabbts....I would be too  I've ha a few kicks from new bunnies in the past and it can be pretty painful...deff enough to do some damage to a cat Dolly sent a fox packing a while back with those clodhoppers of hers...I have to admit though I have been over cautious since then because big or not I not want any foxes getting her.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I think that's a good approach sianny, better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Grace_Lily said:


> Argh wrote a long reply then my post disappeared!
> 
> Anyway, here's one of my cats with one of my rabbits:
> 
> ...


Cute or what


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I totally agree with B3rnie here. Although it is great he lives in the house with you and the cat he would really benefit from a rabbit companion as they do crave company of their own kid to interact with.
Any size would be ok as B3rnie says.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

a friends gran kept a house rabbit and cat together for years with no problems, the one day the cat scratched the rabbits eye just casually they wernt fighting. The rabbits eye got infected and sadly he died, I dont know if the infection was ever treated tho, but I would be ever so careful cat scratches can be so nasty.


----------



## sianny78 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello again all,

I thought I would provide an update on the situation with Max & Mylo and also check whether what's happening is 'normal'!

So Mylo & Max have been out together (supervised) for a couple of weeks now & seem to be getting along fine (even if Max still seems to view Mylo as the annoying little brother!) The curiosity definitely comes from Mylo whereas Max just tolerates him. He doesn't show any interest in getting to know Mylo but then he doesn't seem to be that bothered (most of the time) when Mylo comes up to investigate.

..... and that's where my question lies. What is 'normal' for a rabbit like Max (a 6kg French Lop) to accept from a kitten? Just now Max was sat on the floor half asleep when Mylo went over to 'investigate'. He did his usual thing of nuzzling at his head, putting his paw on his head (no claws out), then progresses to 'biting' Max's ear - I say biting as it looks like that, but he's obviously not doing it hard as Max isn't bothered & there are no marks or cuts or anything. But seriously, is that right?? A rabbit will 'happily' sit there (nothing stopping him running away, looking chilled out) whilst a kitten almost jumps on his head, chomps on his ear, whatever else....???!! (I tried to get a video of all this, but they stopped by the time I got my phone out & put it onto video mode.)

As I said, we've been keeping a close eye on the pair of them & we started by telling Mylo off for 'swatting' at Max (even tapping him with a soft paw) & then for getting right in his face etc. but Max just doesn't seem to react, doesn't seem to be bothered. At the end of the day we can't watch them every second & surely Max has to stick up for himself a bit (6kg vs 1kg shouldn't be a problem!) if there's something he's not happy with?? It just seems wrong though for this behaviour to be normal.

Any advice?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it could be totally normal to be honest, Frenchies are a notoriously placid breed and rabbits can also form a sort of bond with other animals if there is no other rabbit to bond to. I would say the chewing on the ear, pawing at him is just coming over as affection to Max and so he is laying there and taking it. I think if Mylo gets over the top and starts to actually bite or scratch then he will react and defend himself. 
At any rate, I wouldnt worry about Max not reacting, given the size difference Mylo might get hurt 

*Heidi*


----------

